# Cans in a Minute from 100'



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Today looks like it's going to be the last nice day for a while so I decided to try something new: cans in a minute from 100'.
I'm not super pleased with the results but decided to post it anyway. I got four hits a couple of times but was hoping for at least five. One hundred feet is a long way!
Not sure if I'll try this again but here's a baseline for if I (or anyone else, go for it! ) do.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It's so lame that I can't watch my own videos on my Kindle!!
I don't know how to post the YouTube addresses of the vids without them turning into flash videos, sorry 'bout that.
I imagine if you search "100ft cans in a minute" it should get you there :iono:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I can not even see the cans...Now as to your Kindle..you will have to do a jail break...too do extra stuff

like add google store..I am not sure if Kindle supports adobe flash player...you may have to use Dolphin Browser

for inner-net.....Like getting in to the SSF Forum.......I have a Nexus 7....Have to use Dolphin Browser

Do a google search..How to jail break a Kindle.....you can always go back to factory settings......~AKAOldmiser


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks, OM!
I actually do use Dolphin and can see some imbedded vids and can watch stuff on YouTube but some vids don't work .


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

nice shooting MJ.

Out of curiosity, do you think the extended draw of the starship and it's greater speed allow this more easily for you, or do you think that lobbing the shots in with your SPS could prove just as productive? Once again just a curious thought that popped into my head. I have little experience with starships and find them kinda awkward, but it seems that with enough practice even shots with a lot drop in the trajectory can be fairly intuitive.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Still pretty impressive shooting, all in all! Like all things, I am sure that if you just keep at it, you will get better. As you said, 100 feet is a long way!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Because I'm stubborn and like 1/2" steel and 2040 tubes so much I have real trouble getting the ammo there from that distance. I know it's possible but when it's 50 degrees it's especially tough. At 80 degrees it's a different story.
I love starships! They're a little awkward at first but are worth the trouble to figure out. I'm shooting 1/2" steelies with single 1745s and getting them there no problem from 100'. With the right one I'm very accurate. I'm finding it hard to go back to handhelds after shooting this one for a couple weeks.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> Still pretty impressive shooting, all in all! Like all things, I am sure that if you just keep at it, you will get better. As you said, 100 feet is a long way!Cheers ... Charles


Thanks Charles!
I consider 100' to be about the practical end of effective range of a slingshot. I'm sure others would disagree (Torsten, for example) but for mere mortals it's hard to deliver any power accurately from beyond that distance.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sounds like fun to me, surely we can get one more sunny day in to shoot. I gotta see this. Who knows maybe a new Guiness record(-: can we put tubes on a starship?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I would say 4 at 100ft is not too shabby.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I see tubes will work. It's time to put up shelter for the winter. Great shooting.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Tag said:


> Sounds like fun to me, surely we can get one more sunny day in to shoot. I gotta see this. Who knows maybe a new Guiness record(-: can we put tubes on a starship?


The one in the video has tubes on it.
Single 1745s.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Can you see this?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This looks like too much fun, gotta try this. I will make up a set of tubes. Thanks to MJ I can make my own tubes. I will bring refreshments.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

100'....4 in a minute... pretty cool! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Hey MJ !!!!!!! I just made a set of tubes and dialed them in for 105 feet. They are not for speed shooting, they are hope I get the ammo to the cans. I'm pumped, can't wait to shoot at 100ft. It's time for some fun shooting.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Tag said:


> Hey MJ !!!!!!! I just made a set of tubes and dialed them in for 105 feet. They are not for speed shooting, they are hope I get the ammo to the cans. I'm pumped, can't wait to shoot at 100ft. It's time for some fun shooting.


Sounds good, maybe if the rain holds off tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> Can you see this?


Yes!
What did you do different?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

M.J said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> > Can you see this?
> ...


From my iPad I go to the desktop version of YouTube, (not the mobile version) copy the link there and paste. This is what works for me to see videos on the iPad.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

M.J said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Still pretty impressive shooting, all in all! Like all things, I am sure that if you just keep at it, you will get better. As you said, 100 feet is a long way!Cheers ... Charles
> ...


Nice Shooting M.J!!! I agree with you, 100' is a long way for a slingshot.

Take care

Volp


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

4 from 100 feet in one minute is an excellent performance!  A can is very small at that distance  Way to go!!!  There is a difference between a hand slingshot and a starship that I think everyone has to decide figure out for themselves. For me it is easier to hit everything with a starship. It is as you say a bit more awkward and you have to get used to it. For target shooting with out the time issue it is no question a starship is more accurate for me. So here you are speed shooting from a distance. I think it is impressive.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Should have some hood stories to tell after Wednesday. I'm going down to shoot and cheer MJ on. Should be an interesting day.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good, not hood.


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Tag, are you gonna shoot M.J. first or cheer him on first? :imslow:

I believe that I might be able to hit a 30 gal trash can at 100' ( I did say *might*). That's some good shooting M.J., especially considering the distance!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I have the super power of Brandon on my side. Now that you mention it I could take a couple of 55gal cans. MJ has to use 4oz tomato paste can.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice shooting MJ!


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey, that's not bad shooting. I've yet to even try that distance (about 30 mts). My max on my "range" is 15 mts or about 49 ft. Your 100 ft. shooting translates to 4 pigeons, 4 rabbits or 4 squirrels in the fry pan. Half inch steel is small game formidable ammo I nailed a pesky crop eating robbin sized bird today chest shot 13 meters, PLOP, first shot with my woodland camo HDPE I was just getting out to shoot a hundred or two rds. We're in pea harvest, you oughta see the crop damage by this all too prolific species...they fly in like an Allied sortie over Naziville, shread the pods and eat the peas...and one lights on our living room window steel protector bars and poobombs all over the glass...DAILY. I regret shooting the thing but I hope the one I got was the bomber. Chuck


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Jeez! I can barely see the can! Awesome!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Congarts MJ! Hell of a task to make quick shoot sessions from a distance like this! It's a pleasure to watch how you pushing the limits all the time!

Also like that functional frame you're using! It seems to me you've just picked a great extension - support lever ratio! Can I ask what's the dymension of that shooter?

Have a nice day,

Tremo


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Tremoside said:


> Congarts MJ! **** of a task to make quick shoot sessions from a distance like this! It's a pleasure to watch how you pushing the limits all the time!
> 
> Also like that functional frame you're using! It seems to me you've just picked a great extension - support lever ratio! Can I ask what's the dymension of that shooter?
> 
> ...


Thanks!
It's a great design, for sure. I didn't make it, a very generous fellow forum member made it for me.
It's based on this design:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27618-star-ship-24-50/


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank You very much MJ, and thanks a lot to Wingshooter for the template!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well just guessing I shot somewhere around 75 ft at the cans. I'm still not sure how he did it, when I shot the cans weren't there, but when he shot the appeared out of no where. MJ shot really well, I on the other hand still had fun. After awhile we shot at a shorter distance, MJ shot well and I still had fun. I always learn something about life in General when I get to visit MJ. It was a relaxing sunny afternoon. Brandon had to take a power nap, so didn't get to learn any new super hero stories. Any way it was fun.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That starship is one fine slingshot. Lot of fun to watch.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I was thinking its time the takedown had a new name. Especially with the new paint. The "Death Star".


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

The only problem I found with "Starships" is that once I shot them I don't want to use anything else. I absolutely love them.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> I can not even see the cans...Now as to your Kindle..you will have to do a jail break...too do extra stuff
> like add google store..I am not sure if Kindle supports adobe flash player...you may have to use Dolphin Browser
> for inner-net.....Like getting in to the SSF Forum.......I have a Nexus 7....Have to use Dolphin Browser
> 
> Do a google search..How to jail break a Kindle.....you can always go back to factory settings......~AKAOldmiser


Whether you can jailbreak (root) a kindle or not depends on what kindle you have and what the OS version is.

For example the most current process to root a kindle fire hdx is only valid for a version of the os that's several months old.
You would have to have left updates turned off for several months for that to be the case, and nobody does that.
Amazon updates the OS frequently, and you need to make sure the root instructions are for your OS version.
Otherwise you aren't rooting, but bricking.


----------

